# Ultimate Shine: Seat Bocanegra "White"



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Again been a while since my last post but i have a few nice write ups for the Christmas holidays

I thought i would share this one with you as this is a brand new model out and quite possibly a DW exclusive.
Car in question is a seat Ibiza Bocanegra 1.4TSi supercharged and turbo charged, giving you 180BHP from a 1.4 with the added benefit of 44mpg and £105 per year road tax and the word Bocenegra means black face in Spanish.

This customer had decided to change a few things straight away before getting detailed. He had wheels done in Black and all the plastic grills done in gloss black.

Pictures do this car no favours as in the flesh the car was pretty cool with the most amazing lines from bonnet to back quarter and from the tailgate to the front door.

A few before,




































































































Car foamed 3 times with the normal method of R222 pre wash @ 60oC

Rinsed and then Foamed with HW and washed using 2BM and rinsed
































































Car dried with Baron.

Check this out for surface fallout,










The only way to get the worst of this off was using Meg's Aggressive but as the paint was marking easy with this i decided to swap between the mild on the not so bad bits,



















A fair ammount of defects were on the car and the car needed a 2 stage polish to make sure they were all out so the car was compounded with Meg's 105 on a yellow Gloss It pad and then Refined with a Black Festool Pad and Menz 85RE

A few defect shots,




























Now was the point when my battery in my camera ran out so no during shots i'm afraid but the product choice was as follows,


Wheels - Blackfire Metal Sealant & Optiseal
Tires - Gloss It Tyre Dressing using the new Gloss It Applicator Pad
Windows - Brilliant Glass Cleaner, sealed with Nanolex Urban
LSP - Polished Bliss: 2 coats Project Awesome & Concorso
Wipe down with Gloss It Enhancer
Interior Plastics - 303
Interior Seats and Mats - 303 Fabric Guard































































































































I have some nice write ups for christmas time.

Thanks for looking and comments always welcome:thumb:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Good write up, looks like you did a good job

However, that car is ABSOLUBTLY hideous - From EVERY angle, I saw one in the flesh a few weeks back in a car park, even up close I hated it 

Good job tho like I said


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Well i have an MK4 Ibiza and i think its a nice shape car, But with the new MK5 just looks utter sh*t IMO, The Cupra version looks boring nothing stands out and looks very standard indeed!. I like the front but dont like it, But i would rather have a new Fiesta Zetec S.

Nice detail mind, Alot of contaminants from the paint and plenty of swirls to.

Luke


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice detail horrid looking car imo, oh and your tags are wrong lol Cocanegra means Black Cocaine Paul lol


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

i think thats a great looking car !

good job we are all different hey !


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

didn't really like them.. saw one just like this the other day... but the job you've done on it has made the car grow on me... white and black is always a winner i think.

top job:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice detail or thow not to shaw on the car its self, each to there own but thats ment to be the new engine in the new polo gti


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

tom_k said:


> very nice detail or thow not to shaw on the car its self, each to there own but thats ment to be the new engine in the new polo gti


and the skoda fabia vRS... i thinks...


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool nobody likes them hopefully the depriciation will be hideous so i can get a 2nd hand one in a year or two cheap lol


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

gr33n said:


> Cool nobody likes them hopefully the depriciation will be hideous so i can get a 2nd hand one in a year or two cheap lol


lol me too !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Paul, lovely little hatch and has quite an aggressive stance with the black trim.:thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

that back end! cracking looking car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work!

Clearly a marmite car... I love it!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

didnt know this car existed, very weird thing but cant be too bad, nice work


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Paul, I actually quite like it:thumb:


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Loving the centre exit exhaust:thumb:...........not sure about the rest:speechles


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice job, I actually like that car :thumb:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think these are fantastic cars, I was thinking of getting the GF to get one so I can have it :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hats very nice but I would go for one without a blackface. It's much nicer I think!!


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Another cracking detail, Paul :thumb:

Car might not be to everyone's taste - but it certainly stands out in a crowd !

PS - has Fife not had much snow??? 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good job! Was it metal fillings that you removed from the paint? Did a brand new Golf in Black Magic about a year ago, which had these fillings all over the car, and especially on the bootlid. It took around 3 hours to clay the thing.. 

The finish on the wheels look immense! Liking the Opti-Seal on wheels? Do you have any idea how the durability is?

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work Paul.

:thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Good work and very beautifull car!

The car is a tribute to the old BocaNegra, the Seat 1200 Sport...


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah I like that very nice, not sure on the name though

Baz


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work.

Love the car, the black wheels looks so much better than the standard silver!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Ebbe J said:


> Was it metal fillings that you removed from the paint?


Yes is was totally covered in the stuff even worse than a white focus RS but it wasn't as difficult to remove.



> The finish on the wheels look immense! Liking the Opti-Seal on wheels? Do you have any idea how the durability is?


I don't know if optiseal gives a durable finish but once i applied the blackfire to the black the gloss appeared and I have been using optiseal on protection details and find it easy to use and give a nice reflection.



vxlfan said:


> Another cracking detail, Paul :thumb:


I promise i will post some pictures of your Corsa as they came out amazing i am just holding some back for the christmas period when everyone is bored eating turkey and pickle onion rolls and reading DW just waiting to try their christmas prezzies:thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, excelent work! :argie:

I don´t understand this....who can a new car have this kind off defects???

I work in a VW factory and I´m an Inspector off Qualaty and the cars don´t leave the factory whit that kind off defects....the transportation and the dealers are doing a "BAD" job to the clients!!!! 

But never the less, you done well, now the car is "Brand New"! :argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Awsome work mate, there was alot of contaminates on that at the start!!!

And i think its a amazing looking car!!! very aggressive i like that alot


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job,bit of a marmite car though


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Really nice detail there and the finish is spot on, thanks for sharing.........:thumb:

My mate has one of these and I have to say that I actually quite like them, love the angles on some of the shots and with the change in wheel colour, etc, I think it looks great.........:thumb:

PS. I am up in Glenrothes every month at the moment.........:wave:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

great work, and i personally like the car... looks fresh and like the touches!!

will be VERY dirty soon though :lol:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Good job by you, surprised by the amount of defects on what must be a fairly new motor, but great work by you , well done.

Got any interior pics?

I also like the car, some brave bits on it but overall its not run of the mill like so many cars these days so good for seat trying to keep things interesting and as has been said before, it would be boring if we all liked blancmange design.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, and it looks a very smart car, the wheels suite it nicely too. Sounds like the 1.4 TSI from the Golf like my dad has and its pretty quick and will weigh quite a bit more no doubt.


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks sweet!!!!


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

i think it looks brilliant personally and you've done a great job!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> PS. I am up in Glenrothes every month at the moment.........:wave:


Feel free to stop by for a chat if you like i also stock many after car products as i am a re-seller of Gloss It products and i also stock the full range of Megs detailer products.

Also if you are using your own car i can give it a nice foam wash for you.


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Yes is was totally covered in the stuff even worse than a white focus RS but it wasn't as difficult to remove.
> 
> I don't know if optiseal gives a durable finish but once i applied the blackfire to the black the gloss appeared and I have been using optiseal on protection details and find it easy to use and give a nice reflection.
> 
> I promise i will post some pictures of your Corsa as they came out amazing i am just holding some back for the christmas period when everyone is bored eating turkey and pickle onion rolls and reading DW just waiting to try their christmas prezzies:thumb:


No bother...look forward to seeing the Corsa in it's glory, after you had worked your magic - it looked absolute class!

Will email you about getting some of the Astra, too.

Enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks good in the after shots. Must have been some pretty severe defects for a new car to see the #105 out!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Must have been some pretty severe defects for a new car to see the #105 out!


worst i have seen for a new car


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Feel free to stop by for a chat if you like i also stock many after car products as i am a re-seller of Gloss It products and i also stock the full range of Megs detailer products.
> 
> Also if you are using your own car i can give it a nice foam wash for you.


Perfect mate, would you believe it I have been looking at investing in some Gloss It products of late, need to source some pads for my Rotary...........

To be fair the state the Superb ends up in by the time I get to Fife is terrible so I don't think you would want to waste your time...........:lol:

I will however drop you a PM mate...........:thumb:


----------



## Valiserian (Jan 16, 2009)

Great work ! I ever love white for a little sport car .
Pd : Bocanegra means Black Mouth . :thumb:


----------

